# Standbilder und FPS Einbrüche in Cabal Online



## Riccey (25. Dezember 2013)

*Standbilder und FPS Einbrüche in Cabal Online*

Hallo zusammen, ich wollte das Spiel Cabal Online auf meinem neuen Rechner wieder spielen, jedoch hat mich dieser enttäuscht: Erst sieht es aus, als würde alles flüssig und ohne Probleme laufen, doch sobald die Maus bewegt wird, stürt die GPU Auslastung von 98% auf 0% ab und ich habe ein Standbild. Ich kann mich jedoch über WASD ohne Probleme bewegen, nur die auf Maussteuerung ist nicht zu verzichten.. Ich habe eine HD 7950 und nutze Win 8.1.. Ich denke es liegt an Windows, da es davor mit Windows 8 ohne Probleme lief. Irgendwelche Lösungvorschläge?


----------

